# Cool baking/party supplies...



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

EYEBALLS!! 
yes, they finally sell these!

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/scary-eyeballs#2437#


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Your link isn't working for me.  Is there another?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmm..the link isn't working anymore for me, either...WTH>?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Let's try this...

http://search.kingarthurflour.com/search?p=Q&asug=&af=type:products&w=eyeballs


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Too cool!!! A restaurant in my hometown used to put simple candy eyes on ice cream cones. I always thought they looked like ghosts. I bet these would be awesome!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

They're selling candy eyeballs at Cost Plus World market for CHEAP. I bought two of them, y'know, just in case...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I go to the local chocolate shop & they sell me candy eyes so cheap, it's sinful.MUCH lower than any online supplier, and no shipping. I like the eyes in above link as they are BIG and are bloodshot!


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

I thought that the little knives in this bloody cupcake recipe were awesome:

http://holidaysparkle.blogspot.com/


----------

